# اريد نماذج لجداول اعتماد عينات المواد لمشروع



## ابوحباجا (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل تزويدي بنماذج لجداول الاعتمادات لمواد مشروع ما 
ارجو الاهتمام فالامر في غاية الاهمية 
و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## Nsync (31 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الكريم هاتلاقى فى المرفقات نموذج لجدول إعتمادات كنت بستخدمه فى شركتى القديمة - كل اللى عليك إنك تحط بادج للشركة بتاعتك فى فوق الجدول


----------



## ابوحباجا (31 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس و اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## محمد ابو عواد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا من عضو جديد


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 أكتوبر 2011)

نرفق نموذج بسيط لإعتماد العينة باللغة العربية.


----------



## عاشق السهر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جاري الأطلاع على الملف يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## عاشق السهر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على الملفات


----------



## R23 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيكم ألف عافية على جهودكم...


----------



## eltab3i (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Technical Master (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 فبراير 2013)

جميل وبارك الله بكم


----------



## محمد النواري (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (13 فبراير 2013)

:14::14::14:


----------



## Karim2020 (14 فبراير 2013)

يعطيكم ألف عافية على جهودكم...​


----------



## محمد بن عطية (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على النمادج المفيدة


----------



## احمد ابو خليل (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محمدبدوى (5 فبراير 2014)

الف شكرا يا هندس على المجهود


----------



## TOTA255 (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وهذه الامورنحتاجها كثيرا فى عملنا لتغطية اوجه القص فى مثل هذهلتفاصيل للمتابعة الديقة


----------



## يوسف بن غبريد (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا من عضو جديد


----------



## engineer.house (22 سبتمبر 2014)

جزى الله خيرا كل من شارك وساعد الاخرين


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـ ـ ـ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات ـ ـ ـ​


----------

